# Malfunction Indicator light



## luukbeetstra (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, my malfunction indicator lighted up today. what are the most common failures when this light shows up? O2 sensor? crankposition sensor? and how can I check it by myself what is going on. Do I directly have to go to a shop and is it dangerous, may be the engine starts running on the highway?? 

please let me know as soon as possible. Thanks!!! :cheers:


----------

